# Jakal's Weekly Journal



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys, never done this journal thing before but after seeing some of yours, I thought Id share mine. Any critisism/praises welcome and encouraged!!

Age:29 years old

Weight: 10.5 stone

Height: 5'10

Build: Slimish build with a slight belly (he says modestly!)

Protein Supplement: PHD Synergy ISO-7 Pre+Post workout.

General Diet: Fruit, veg, chicken, wholemeal bread/pasta, loads of water..(meal every 3-4 hours)

Goal: Bulk up quick and lean muscle mass.

Key = kg x reps ie 17.5kg x 8 reps

5 mins light cardio pre workout, stretch, 1 x very light set pre heavy sets on workouts..

Bicep n chest - 20/12/10

Vbar preacher curls - all except last shoulder width

17.5x8

17.5x6

17.5x4

10x8 slowww

10x8 slowww narrow grip

Bench press machine

35x8

35x8

Incline 30c 35x7

35x6

Close grip 27.5 x 8

Reverse 27.5 x 8

Standing preacher curl shoulder width

17.5 x 8

17.5 x 6

17.5 x 8 narrow grip

10 x 6 narrow grip slowww

Dumbell curls on bench 30degree angled

Incline 12 x 10 (5per arm)

Hammer 12 x 12

Incline 10 x 12

Hammer 10 x 12

standing 6 incline 6 hammer

Reverse barbel curl

17.5 x 8

17.5 x 6

17.5 x 4

10 x 10 slowwww

Machine flys

50 x 8

45 x 8

45 x 8

45 x 6 Cable tricep pushdowns 15kg until failure (150) - (testing this new method, heard on bicep days, do one set of tricep to failure)..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs 21/12/10

Jog to warm

10 weightless squats

Leg press

20kg x 20 to warm

60 x 7

60 x 7

50 x 8-9

Adductor incline

20 x 20 pt 3

45 x 8 pt 4 all way down nw

45 x 8

50 x 7

Adductor decline

20 x 20

50 x 8

-8 weightless squats-

50 x 8

50 x 8

Leg curl st pos 1!!

20 x 20

52.5 x 7

52.5 x 7

55 x 6

-8 weightless squats-

Leg extension

20 x 15 warm

40 x 7

40 x 7

40 x 7

Forearms

Palms down

15 x 8

17.5 x 6

17.5 x 6

Wrist curls palms up

20 x 10

30 x 7

30 x 7

Behind back wrist curls

30 x 10

35 x 8

35 x 10

i hate doin legs, weakest part of my body :$


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio & abs 22/12/10

Ab ripper x - full

Xtrainer - 100 calories!!

Twist leg ups x 30

Leg raises x 2x30

Ab crunch machine

10kg x 70

5 x 100


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Shoulders / Triceps - 23/12/10

Front Lateral Raise - 12kg x 8

Side Lateral Raise - 12kg x 8

Front Lateral Raise - 12 x 8

Side Lateral Raise - 12 x 8

Front Lateral Raise - 12 x 8

Side Lateral Raise - 12 x 8

Tricep Dips - weightless 8

Tricep Dips - wide 10kg x 9

Tricep Dips - weightless 8

Military Press - 25 x 8

Military Press - 25 x 10

Military Press - 25 x 10

Lying tricep Extensions - 12 dumbells x 8

Lying tricep Extensions - 14 x 6

Lying tricep Extensions - 14 x 5

Seated Arnold Press - 14 x 6

Seated Arnold Press - 14 x 6

Seated Arnold Press - 14 x 6

Tricep kickbacks - 8kg x 8

Tricep kickbacks - 7 x 8 slow

Tricep kickbacks - 7 x 8 slow

Upright barbell row - 20kg 8

Upright barbell row - 20kg x 8

Upright barbell row - 20kg x 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back 24/12/10

Machine/weight assisted pullups

Pull Ups - Wide grip - 10 x 7

Pull Ups - Wide grip - 10 x 8

Pull Ups - Wide grip - 20 x 11 sloww

Pull ups - super wide grip - 20 x 9

Pull ups - super wide grip - 15 x 8

Pull ups - super wide grip - 15 x 7

Bent over barbell rows - 20 x 9

Bent over barbell rows - 25 x 9

Bent over barbell rows - 35 x 8

Lat pull down - 60 x 6

Lat pull down - 55 x 7

Lat pull down - 55 x 7

Hands together pull down - 55 x 8

Hands together pull down - 55 x 7

Hands together pull down - 55 x 7

Upper back machine - 40 x 9 (wide)

Upper back machine - 45 x 6 (med)

Upper back machine - 42.5 x 7 (wide)

Dead lifts 30 x 8

Lower back machine 30 x 10

Lower back machine 40 x 7

Lower back machine 40 x 9

Forearms- random

Heavy bag for cardio


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hope this makes sense, please say if it doesnt.. thanks


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you have far to many exersices here mate alot of good exersices but to many..i know from experience...

plus you are training bi's first then chest then bi's then chest???

You should train your big muscle groups first..

Try dropping some excerises that hit the same angle twice..

Chest should be some thing like bench press, incline, fly 9-12 working sets 8-10reps

Bi preacher curls, hammer curls 3x8 21's

Back deadlift, seated row, pull ups

Tri's ez extensions, dips, rope pulldowns 3x8-10

How this helps


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks mate

Ill cut down on it the next week

I guess im lookin to size up as soon as i can

When u say "Chest should be some thing like bench press, incline, fly 9-12 working sets 8-10reps"

What do u mean 9-12 working sets?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

9-12 sets at max effort....I'm bulking to but sometimes less does mean more your bigger/heavier lifts will defo improve..get your calories and your rest in!..remember you grow out of the gym so eat eat eat and lots of rest you'l see results


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> 9-12 sets at max effort....I'm bulking to but sometimes less does mean more your bigger/heavier lifts will defo improve..get your calories and your rest in!..remember you grow out of the gym so eat eat eat and lots of rest you'l see results


Thanks man

Do u mean 9-12 sets of one particular exercise or is that for one muscle group ie 9-12 sets of varied chest exercises


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Do u mean 9-12 sets of one particular exercise or is that for one muscle group ie 9-12 sets of varied chest exercises


9-12 sets in total!pic 3/4 excersices

Check out my progress journal bud it might help


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Checking now

Thanks for th

e feedback and tips pal

Merry xmas!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've tried Reading it all but it's looks confusing how you wrote it all lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I've tried Reading it all but it's looks confusing how you wrote it all lol


Vbar preacher curls - all except last are shoulder width

Set 1. 17.5kg x8reps

Set 2. 17.5kg x6reps

Etc etc

Sorry how would i put it so its easier to read?

Thank you


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Biceps n chest - 27/12/10

Key:

Kg x reps

Set1

Set2

Set3

Set4

Vbar shoulder all wide

20 x 4

17.5x6

17.5x5

10x8 slowww

10x8 slowww narrow

Bench machine

40x7

40x8

40x6

Incline 30c 37.5x6

Incline 30c 37.5x6

Incline 30c 37.5x5

Close grip 30 x 6

Reverse 30 x 6

Standing preacher curl shoulder

17.5 x 9

17.5 x 8

17.5 x 7 narrow grip

10 x 6 narrow grip slowww

Dumbell bench 30c

Incline 12 x 10 (5per arm)

Hammer 12 x 14

Incline 10 x 12

Hammer 10 x 18 9per arm

standing 6 incline 6 hammer

Machine flys

50 x 9

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Reverse barbel curl

17.5x8

17.5x10

17.5x10

10 x 10 slow


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't worry bout putting up the weights your using..your programme its quite hard to understand...set out more like this

Chest

Bench press 3x8

Incline DB 3x8

Cable flys 5x12

Bicep

V-bar 3x8

Hammer curls 3x8

Etc

Much easier to read when ther's less jumble


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soz just gotta say..

whats the point of isolations when theres no mass to "shape".


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Crazy Cal, ive read alot about isolations; best to do them as your 'massing up' as less work in iso's later.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> Don't worry bout putting up the weights your using..your programme its quite hard to understand...set out more like this
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


Its hard with what i do to detail it in specifics...as i usually do heaviest to failure then decrease the weight

for Vbar curls

Vbar all shoulder width

set 1 = 20kg x 4 reps

set 2 = 17.5kg x 6 reps

set 3 = 17.5kg x 5 reps

set 4 = 10kg x8 slowww reps

set 5 = 10kg x8 slowww narrow grip reps


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> best to do them as your 'massing up' as less work in iso's later.


must admit i`d kinda heard the opposite


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

IMO you are doing way too much. To add mass stick to the big compound exercises. Train 2-3 days a week. Pour all your energy into a few big exercises and train the larger muscles first in your workout.

My workouts are basic but I get good results. You can see it in my log too.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well said mightymariner. Bust your guts on compounds, you always get people Concentrating more on iso than compounds.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks mariner but im lookin to quit smoking come friday

And i really want to go gym five days a week as it will keep my mind busy when not working but still want nice arms by the summer

Defined and bulked!!

Ohh what to do!?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio abs forearms 28/12/10

Ab ripper x full

80 cals xtrainer

Wrisr curls

Palms down 17.5kg x 8

Up 30kg x 8

Down 17.5 x 8

Up 35 x 6

Down 17.5 x 8

Up 35 x 6

Behind back 35 x 12

35 x 12

Cable crunch

20 x 15

25 x 7

25 x 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Shoulders / Triceps - 30/12/10

Lateral raises

12kg x8

10kg x 9 almost straight arm

6kg x10 perfect form

Seated arnold press

14x6

12x9

14x6

Cable upright rows

20x8

22.5x7

22.5x7

Shoulder press

12x10

16x6

14x7

ez bar skull crushers

10kgx10

15x10

17.5x8

Dips

10 on squat bench

dip rack

15kg x 10 narrow grip

15x10 wide grip

Rope / bar pull downs

Rope 22.5x8

Rope 20x sloww

Bar 20x10

Bar 25x8

Reverse grip bench press

30x7

30x6

30x6


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dips on squats bench ?

Is this the order of your routine how you wrote it ?

You need to do compounds 1st then isolation 2nd. You are doing lateral raises before shoulder and arnie presses ?:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks mariner but im lookin to quit smoking come friday
> 
> And i really want to go gym five days a week as it will keep my mind busy when not working but still want nice arms by the summer
> 
> ...


Can't see you getting that not with what I have read up to now, you want to put on mass, then that has to do with nutrition more than training, and if you overtrain then you will not grow, you will get more growth on your arms by squating, dead lifts and heavy work than all the curls in the world.....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe he is pre exhausting?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Isolations can be done first depending on your structure and strengths.

e.g. If you have strong shoulders but very weak triceps, your triceps will fail well before your shoulders. So you pre exhaust shoulders with side laterals so shoulders fail before triceps when pressing.

I thought you would know this London as you know about Dorian Yates training system, where he always started his leg workout with leg extensions before squats as he had a weaker lower back.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Somehow I don't think so fishfingers.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Me personally would not do isolation before compounds.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ive utilised leg extensions and then leg press before squats because of a back problem. It works well as your quads fail long before your back. Granted the weight for squats is less but I am not interested in the weight just failure.

I am now using concentration curls before regular curls and find I feel this more as well. Depends on personal goals.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys!!

yes this is my routine how i did it today.

So ok to sum up? shoulders then triceps (shoulders being the larger muscle)?

when doing shoulders, do the compounds (arnie/shoulder press) before the side lateral raises?

Excellent!! thanks...

I think of the two - my shoulders seem to be the weakest link... does this mean do the triceps first? hmm...confused..as shoulder is the bigger muscle - but triceps are utitlised in lateral raises..

oh ps - the dips on squat rack (sorry i said bench) - i did them on the front part as iv seen many guys at the gym do this as opposed to the dips machine..and i defo felt it today!!

once again thanks for the feedback guys!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

You can pre-exhaust shoulders doing lat raises as the triceps are not involved.

Be careful using squat rack for dips, it looks a bit wide to me. Made my shoulder joints shudder as I looked at your picture LOL


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

How did you dips on that ? Most people who train would do heavy compounds first then onto isolation after.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry i did dips on the front bits, put my hands on the left side infront of the rack, and the lags on the opposite side..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I get ya now. Bench dips lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back 31/12/10

Pullups wide - weight assisted machine (lower weight=hard the pullup)

10x6

15x7

15x7

Superwide

15x8

15x8

15x8

Bent over row

30x8

35x8

35x7

Deadlifts

30x8

35x7

35x7

Upper back machine

45x6

45x6

45x6

Shrugs db

14x9

16x10

16x10

Vertical traction

40x20

65x9

70x6 palms in-vertical grip

70x7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bicep chest 3/1/11

Bench press machine

40x9

40x7

40x8

Reverse 30x9

Close grip 30x8

Reverse 30x7

Close grip 30x6

Incline 30c

40x6

37.5x6

35x5

Incline db flys 15c

8x10

10x8

10x8

Bb curls

Wide 25x10

Narrow 30x6

Shoulder 25x6

Shoulder 25x9

Concentration curls db

12x8

14x6

12x8

Preacher bench 21s 8kg

Zottman curls*

10x6

10x6

10x6

Overhead cable curls

40x7

40x6

35x7

35x7

Machine flys

50x10

Pectoral machine

40x7

40x7


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not being rude jakal but your routine is all over the gaff. You said you did chest and biceps but you did close grip bench which is mainly working triceps. You start on chest then move on to biceps then you go back on to chest again. Plus you are doing too much excercise on your biceps. Reverse bench is also triceps.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with London, far too many exercises and sets.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I get ya now. Bench dips lol


thinking the same thing mate ha ha


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

Jakal i would have a look in the beginers section at cals full body work out and go from there. As most of the boys have said your sessions should be based around dead lifts, squats, bench presses and dips. All with good form. These along with plenty of good food and rest will put on more size than anything els.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks guys..

london 76, how many exercises and sets would you recommend for good bicep development? and would this count to triceps, chest, shoulders etc?

The reason I did reverse grip and close grip presses is I read somewhere If you are doing biceps and chest, do some tricep exercises to compliment your bis...

not sure

thanks


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

PS i am always doing compounds, dips on tricep days, squats on leg days, deadlifts on back days...

but I want results quick


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Leave close grip and reverse on triceps day then. Me personally do 3-4 exercises per muscle group and 9-12 sets for each muscle, but what works for for may not work for you.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Pick 2 excercises ie curls and hammer curls do 3 sets for each and that's it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> PS i am always doing compounds, dips on tricep days, squats on leg days, deadlifts on back days...
> 
> but I want results quick


err that is the quickest and best way..

altho forget about quick...


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> err that is the quickest and best way..
> 
> altho forget about quick...


too true, its a long haul mate. but is that not what makes it so enjoyable and rewarding. peeps need 12 month plans in tern broke down into 3 month plans. there is no do this for 6 weeks and you will be massive and ripped. this is a life style choice with the key word being life.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> Pick 2 excercises ie curls and hammer curls do 3 sets for each and that's it!


only two per muscle ??? :-\

isnt that abit too low for bulking?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Two is just fine and to be honest one with the right intensity would do the job


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> PS i am always doing compounds, dips on tricep days, squats on leg days, deadlifts on back days...
> 
> but I want results quick


no only 2 excersices on bicep day your also hitting your bi's on your compound movements squats, deadlifts, clean and press so train back with bi's

Deadlift 3sets x 8reps

Pulldown 3x10

Bentover row 3x8

Preacher curl 3x8

Hammer curl 3x8

I used to train like the way you do and I weighed less than you when I started training used to do like 18sets on every muscle group thinking i'd get huge from such a beasting programme yeah I put on a little muscle like 7lb in 6months and was totally ripped but in the next 18months only managed 3lb gain..since I changed my whole routine 5 months ago I've put on 10lb


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> no only 2 excersices on bicep day your also hitting your bi's on your compound movements squats, deadlifts, clean and press so train back with bi's
> 
> Deadlift 3sets x 8reps
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for that brocky!!

Only i do my biceps with chest on mondays

Tues cardio n abs

Wed legs

Thurs tris n shoulders

Fri back

So as an example

Would i do barbel curls n concentration curls on mon for bis n flys n bench press for chest 3 sets of each??

Would same rule for less exercises apply to tris shoulders n back?

Thanks mate!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I do my biceps on chest day too, I do two sets of concentration curls and one all out set of barbell curls and really feel it for a couple of days. As a rule more sets for bigger muscle groups but I think it's more about what you put into those sets rather than how many sets you do.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for that mariner, have changed my routine though...

mon = shoulders, tris and bis

tues = cardio, abs

wed = rest

thurs= legs

fri = chest and back

This week, i missed monday so did shoulders n arms on tuesday..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tris shoulders 6/1/11

Smithkline bb military press

20x10

30x6

25x7

Squats

10x8

20x7

25x7

Dips

Weightless 7

Weightless 7

5kg x 8

Cable shoulder raises

10x8

10x6

7.5x10 slow

Rope pull downs

20x10

Bar pulldowns palms down 22.5x10

Palms up 20x7

One arm pull downs 6.25x10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back 7/1/11

Dead lifts

10x15 warmup

35x8

35x8

35x8

40x5

Wide pullups (weight stated is weight assist machine weight)

15x8

10x6

10x7

Chins shoulder length palms in

10x8

5x7

5x7

Superwide/high pullups (weight stated is weight assist machine weight)

10x6

15x8

15x6

Upper back machine

45x6 wide

42.5x 6 med

40x6 narrow


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Shoulders arms 11/1/11

Db seated shoulder press (next time i think im gonna try the standing ones)

14kgx7

12x7

8x10 perfect form

8x14

Lateral raises

8x9

8x8

10x9

Ez bar front raises

20x8 narrow grip

20x7wide

20x7 narrow

Dips (weightless and without weight assisted machine)

12

10

10

Rv bench press

30x8

30x8

30x9

Ez skull cr 20x8

Ez st bb curl 17.5x8

Ez skul crushers 8

Ez bb curls Narrow grip 8

Ez skull crushers 7

Ez standard grip curl 8

Kick backs 6kg

8

8

8

Ez preacher 17.5

Narrow 6

Shoulder 6

Narrow 5

Standing db hammer curls 10kg

One set 8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats not really very close to what anyones been trying to get thru to you bud


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cal do you do kickbacks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i havent got big enuff tri`s in the first place to start worrying if one of my heads is lagging(cant remember which head kickbacks target)

so

NUH!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You in ur gym with ur Tarzan outfit doing kickback pmsl


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pvc 5 hole pants dude :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whilst eating tuna and 3 oats cakes lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol yeah sorry cal, i have listened to you. but my triceps need some serious work.. and when i did train in college, kickbacks were amazing!!! and showed quick results - hard as hell but damn they bloody good.

other than that - been sticking to minimum workout days  priority on the compounds and only 3 workout days im well proud 

i know u wanna kick my ignorant ass but im mixing your good advice and my own :$


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Cal do you do kickbacks


Please say no:clap2:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Kickbacks wtf! lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I might drop my dips for kickbacks


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Why r u guys slayin kickbacks? I quite like em


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Because they are a tonning exersice for girls! lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you do them Brock


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you got genuine gains from them youre either deluded bud or a genetic freak 

you have small arms so focus on adding weight to the bar.

thats a lot easier when your only doing a few exercises.

eat and sleep well and train when your recovered.

your body will adapt and you will get that extra weight if the increment is correct.

you cant just man up and keep adding weight.

it takes years dude.

and by adding in loads of extras you actually slow progress down.

theres a reason i suggest a full body to start with cos you have to split the routine when youve added a certain amount of weight to the bar for all exercises..

you then split in two for a very good reason...

then and only then after continuing to gain on 2x a week i`d maybe attempt 3x...

rep me motherfcuker.. i get paid for this sh1t in RL


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't ask for reps cal lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol ok no more kickbacks then :-\

ok Cal.. please do me a big favour, knowing your a personal trainer etc and you defo seem to know your s**t hands down!

can you put together a plan for me, focussed on big arms, whatever days you recommend (even 2 days) i will do with a smile on my face! i promise.. well i will do it for a month and see what the results are..

I will even put up my body pics before starting this (will b up by this weekend) and will start routine monday...

aim is big arms.. 

would you be kind enough to do this? U have my word I WILL stick to it, oh and i wanna be wider too with BIG shoulders.. Im at virgin active gym and it is a good decent gym, and i workout in the mornings


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Do you do them Brock


Yeah but only because you do them mate for your biceps yeah?..lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

All you want is big arms jakal ?? If that's all you want then just do bicep and triceps. Somehow I think you want the whole package too quickly. Building muscle and changing how your body looks takes years.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah london i do want the whole package.. but ive seen some guys previously in gyms where they have HUGEEEE arms, and big bodies, chest, legs, back are big but arms are massive... how do they do that :s


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

FOOD

TRAIN HARD FOR YEARS

REST

then wait for your muscles to grow


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks london,

are we talking ALL compounds, nothing but compounds or mix em up but not over train on a 3 day split ie

mon - shoulders bi tri

tues - off

wed - cardio/abs

thurs - legs

fri - back n chest

thank you


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I wouldnt train 2 big muscle groups in one session for a start ie chest and back

Chest tri shoulder

Legs

Back bi


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i suggest if you want my brutaly honest opinion that you start with a full body routine and do that for a month and then split the body..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Brockyboy said:


> I wouldnt train 2 big muscle groups in one session for a start ie chest and back
> 
> Chest tri shoulder
> 
> ...


thanks brock, i read somewhere antagonist training, especially for arms is more beneficial than conventional. training shoulders, bis, tris in one session, as blood flow in the arm is more populated.

is this not the case?

thanks


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i suggest if you want my brutaly honest opinion that you start with a full body routine and do that for a month and then split the body..


thank you cal

like the one in your beginners guide? IE one day a week?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

deads-alternated with squats each workout.

bench press

close grip pulldowns

calf raises

military press

bicep curls

crunches

triceps pushdowns.

You say every 2-3 days, I dont work out weekends.

Would I be doing wrong to do this on mondays, wednesdays, and fridays?

(providing im ache free of course?)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

train as often as you can but dont train when sore.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry cal im full of questions

Trainin as often as i can without soreness (3days a week for eg), would that not be over trainin esp for smaller muscles like the bis n tris?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What we gonna do with you jakal ? Lol

I'm doing something like this, I wouldn't also do 2 big muscle groups together

chest n biceps

shoulders n triceps

back n traps

legs

But i do all this over 9 days


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well london ive seen both urs and cals pics and both u dudes are big

I guess im one of those hard to get through to people

Now im really confused!!

Cal said do wholebody for first month 3times week or wen i can

U say split it up

Iv actually been workin out for around year maybe year n half

What do i do


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha i like you already lol, im not big  I'm only 165lbs but wanna lose about another stone. Do what you want jakal. It's your choice mate.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol i never said split, i just showed ya what im doing. Get some pics ups jakal.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wanna do whats right

Dont wanna waist mor tym

Ps london im 145 lbs

Smaller than u

Very lil body fat


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you posted up your diet jakal ?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

My avg diet:

Brekkie 3 scrambled eggs 1 wholemeal toast

Lunch grilled sometimes fried chicken breast x2 plus rice/chips/pasta n protein shake

Snack dry roasted peanuts freshfruits

Dinner vegetables / boiled egg x2 whole meal bread/ pasta

Post/pre workout protein shake


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Choice is yours really. If you want to split and only train a body part once a week try push/pull/legs. Two exercises for large muscle one for small muscles.

Or go with the full body workout. Both will work well. 45 mins workout, lift hard with good form and add a little weight each week. Simples!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

As long as your eating frequently ( every 3 hrs ).

Meal 1-Brekkie seems fine

Meal 2-Lunch: don't have chips, rice or pasta is fine, try adding sweet potatoe instead.

Meal 3- I would have exactly the same what i had for your lunch.

Meal 4-Main dinner: I wouldn't call pasta and 2 boiled eggs as my main dinner, try having some fish or more meat and veg.

Meal 5-Last meal: maybe 500ml of milk and tin of tuna( cals favourite )

drink plenty of water too.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope your cooking the chicken in olive oli and not sunflower oil


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks london

Big help

Sometimes i admit i hav cereal for brekkie wen i dnt hav tym for hot brekkie

Mmmm dnt do fish hate it

Hate red meat too

Im a fussy ****ker


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have more chicken then. Remember each meal should have protien-carbs-fats.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good fats 

Thanks matey


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep like olive oil, nuts, avocado


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

i need to post my diet up on here some time it seems i eat twice as much as some of you boys ha ha. your fussy i will eat owt izza: :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theres a reason im suggesting an fb routine.

if you want to split straiight away, do it.

if you want me to teach you how to grow do the fb.

i will say one thing tho, i used to weigh less than you and i made my best gains naturally after wasting years of training how you desperately want to train.

i`ll be honest, i reckon you`ll do what you want to hear hit a huge fcuking plateau and wonder what went wrong.

i`d also personally say if you can squat/dead 3x a week youre training like a pussy and have a cast iron lower back..

every 3rd day if youre training legs hard is doable tho.

always start low and add, dont assume more is always best.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Morning Cal,

Im certainly not going to insult your intelligence by not listening to you this time. You have alot more knowledge than myself in this field.

I will finish this week off with legs today and chest n back tomorrow as ive already begun it.

Monday onwards I will start your full body routine. You said a month, and I will do it religiously for a month. So you say every third day? Right, i never used to workout on weekends but I will now.

I have a feeling your right about the plateau.. I will cry and think that Cal fella knew his s**t- why didnt I listen..

ok full body as stated above every three days, 3 sets of 10 reps on each, adding weight in 1-2.5 kg increments..

FCUK IT!! I have wasted year or so, and damned if Im gonna waste any more time.

Thanks - pics will be up by weekend so you'll be able to see my progress (try not to laugh fellas!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

morning luv 

i wasted 5 years dude...

other reasons to give it a go...

i`m basically god help me kinda londons mentor..

so you can ignore what he says straight away lol.

reason i started trying to be a PT is cos i realised the dude with the best body doesnt always give the best advice.

all it means is he can grow himself.

a s**t load of credentials dont neccessarily mean you can pass on your knowledege.

i think i have a knack for giving advice to anyone and getting them to grow.

i aint saying i can advice at a high level or owt like that, but teaching the basics..

i`m fcuking good...

tortoise and the hare dude...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers chap!

ok so i start full body routine monday, then thursday, sunday etc etc.. i do this for a month.. then up that to a two day a week routine for a month and so on..?

Sorry, what about dips - are they not one of the bigger compound 'money makers' i can do them great without aid of weight assist.. and rows?

PS - are the workouts to be done in order of how you've laid them out?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cal

Hi.. I have made some subtle changes looking around and self taught kind of stuff (no ive not included kick backs lol)... but wanted to know what u think before i dive in on monday?

thanks...

Workout A

Deadlifts

Bench Press

Wide Grip Chins

Calf Raises

Military Press

Bicep Curls

Tricep Pushdowns

Workout B

Squats

Bench Press

Chins

DB Shoulder Press

Bicep Curls

Skull Crushers

Bent Over BB Rows

Workout C

Deadlifts

Bench Press

Wide Grip Chins

Calf Raises

Military Press

Bicep Curls

Dips

To be done every third day. 3 sets of 10 each.

Mon = A

Thurs = B

Sun = C

Wed = A .... etc etc


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Guess u guys hav given up on me

Well thank u for ur teachings anyways


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pick your exercises and stick to em for a training cycle.

theres reasons for everything...

and they will all become apparent.

and i`m not answering any more hypothetical questions that might crop up if and when..

i cant do circular thinking dude...

wait till they crop up and then ask.

stop thinking...do...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Seems alot of exercises jakal, 21 sets for all compounds ??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks cal

London similar number for cals beginer routines though?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Me personally think it's too much


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mmm ill probs reconsider routine tmrw

Watchin 127 hrs nw

Will catch u guys tmrw

Gdnyt n godbless


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dino I quite like it

Thinking I might try something like this for my next routine as I'm starting kickboxing monday and fri for cardio


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with London alot of big compound exercises in one session squats then bench then to go heavy again on military press.

I'm aching like fukc just after bench let alone then go heavy on squats and shoulders!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when doing an FB your poundages are gonna suffer in the late exercises.

just before it turns into a marathon cos of the added weight...

we split.

now when we start the split the lessened volume will allow for more weight to be added.

and i`m happy to advise him onto a 3x a week split when he`s done a sufficient amount of time on 2x.

by the time he`s ready for 3x a week he wont turn round and say 3 exercises aint enuff..

cos it will be.

ive been advising a young dude online who got banned here..

i`ll put up his before and after pics sometime..

he totally gets 2x a week and has made better progress than most ive seen here...

dead proud i am..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hmm mixed opinions here... to do or not to do...

Let me think it over lunch.. ill post back.. and once again, thank you for all your advice!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dotn do soemthing just cos its what you want to hear dude


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

just put up my pics on a new thread in this forum..


----------

